

Ask HN: What's your biggest daily pain + how much would you pay for a solution? - sutas

Bonus points: why existing solutions (if any) are bad?
======
rubiquity
Why not be more up front and name your post this instead:

 _" I'm looking for a business idea and I want you to do all of the work for
me."_

~~~
sutas
Because I want an unbiased view of problems other people have which I would
never think of myself (working on own problems for very long puts you in a
"box"). In addition, I agree with this view: [https://medium.com/the-1-blog-
series/ideas-are-cheap-executi...](https://medium.com/the-1-blog-series/ideas-
are-cheap-execution-is-worth-millions-e203efbcaa49)

~~~
jf22
Just search twitter, quora or google for "I hate when", "its annoying when",
"suck that I have", etc etc.

Are you taking a class right now?

There is a couple bootcampy type things which always talk about finding the
pain point.

~~~
sutas
Will check their online lectures, thanks for a pointer! Any other ideas?

------
coralreef
My biggest pain is not being able to come up with good business ideas. I don't
know how much I'd pay to get good ideas and research done for me.

~~~
sutas
Tell me about it :) Basing on your previous approach
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8408234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8408234))
I assume this is not sarcasm. What have you tried so far? I really liked
jf22's constructive reply.

~~~
coralreef
I haven't tried anything new as of yet. I'm thinking I probably need to get a
job doing something, but I've become quite comfortable not having to wake up
and commute to an office the last 3 years. I know my comfort is actually
complacency.

I've seen the "ask people what they hate" strategy. Sure you get some tidbits
of data, but I think its rare you'll find your next big startup out of that.

~~~
sutas
This one worked quite nicely:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8721379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8721379)

~~~
coralreef
What worked nicely?

------
v_ignatyev
My daily pain is that I don't know what to fund with $100 to get $1000 profit.

But I don't have $1M to fund things I want to.

~~~
sutas
Depending how fast you want the return and on your risk profile: market
investment, Bitcoin speculation? I myself invested ~100USD in early days and
now have >2000% return. Also, I think the best investment you can make overall
(i.e. biggest and fastest payoff) is in self-education.

